# Let's go Jackets !!!!!!!!!



## Jody Hawk (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm feeling it, we're starting a 4 game winning streak tonight. 

Beat the Chokies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Resica (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm pulling for them but I didn't pick them.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 4, 2010)

Ramblin Wreck from Georgia Tech !!!  Go Jackets !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Nov 4, 2010)

I hope we come out strong and look good on both sides of the ball. Hopefully CPJ got a good game plan over the bye week. Lets Go Jackets!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 4, 2010)

I want to see Orwin Smith and Hill catch the ball.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lets Do it!! GAME TIME!! Been waiting For two weeks for this!! GO JACKETS!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Go jackets!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Its time!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Great run!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Go Orwin!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Offense is on Fire on the First Drive!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Touch Down Jackets!! Very Impressive First Drive!! Didnt Look like a good Hokie Deffense... Now lets see what GTs Deffense is like...LOL


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice opening drive !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Nov 4, 2010)

Very nice opening drive. I pray the defense is in tune tonight


----------



## riprap (Nov 4, 2010)

New defensive special teams play for all teams: If your getting beat on the play turn around so you can get blocked in the back.


----------



## ACguy (Nov 4, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> im pulling for tech but maybe for all the wrong reasons! lol...i just want BSU's win over VaTech to continue to mean less.



I agree. Go GT .


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice stop for the defense !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Did I not Say you would see a new team come out of that Tunnel tonight? Maybe I am speaking too soon but that has to be the best Start I have seen this year!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Go Nesbitt!!!!


----------



## Cha5e (Nov 4, 2010)

Td!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

New all time Rushing QB leader!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 4, 2010)

Ole Bud Foster has no answer for this offense !!!!!!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lets Hope we can Keep this Up.. We know Offense Can score, but Can Def. keep stopping them?


----------



## Cha5e (Nov 4, 2010)

This is gonna be a good game... I am so glad I waited to drive to our lease until after the game.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 4, 2010)

Finally looking good on national TV!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

There goes Techs Crap Deffense! LOL


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Well I like that 1st Qtr... Thats Georgia Tech Football!! I think they made a Statement there, Can they keep it up?


----------



## Cha5e (Nov 4, 2010)

We are gonna have to do better at containing Tyrod Taylor...


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Cha5e said:


> We are gonna have to do better at containing Tyrod Taylor...



And Ryan Williams!!


----------



## GT1976 (Nov 4, 2010)

YESSSSS!!! Finally GT football played like its supposed to be...well maybe except for the "D"..14-7 GT


----------



## riprap (Nov 4, 2010)

Ref must be for VT. Raise the roof.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Come on GT lets answer get up 2 TDs again!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL is he gonna go for it on this 4th down? I would!!


----------



## Cha5e (Nov 4, 2010)

Go for it or punt it away?


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Come on Tech what are you doing??


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

They Screwed themselfs on that Offsides!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Come on Contain Tyrod!!


----------



## Cha5e (Nov 4, 2010)

3rd and 3 Cmon!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Man  a missed Sack!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

VT in the Redzone again!


----------



## Cha5e (Nov 4, 2010)

They are gonna break my heart again this season.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 4, 2010)

We can't get any pressure on Taylor. Our D line is being manhandled.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hope we stop them to a FG right here!! Atleast we scored early...lol


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Picked OFF... Go Jackets!!


----------



## Cha5e (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes!!! on the int. How did he have so much time. That was embarrasing.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 4, 2010)

Man, you GT guys weren't kidding.  The GT D is baaaad.

Those DLinemen are not 3-4 material, WAY to small.


I'm pulling for GT HARD but GT will have to score nonstop because VT is walkin up and down the field.





I spoke to soon.  Nice pick.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 4, 2010)

What's this knucklehead doing? Sweeting cost us yardage.


----------



## Cha5e (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Cha5e (Nov 4, 2010)

Fumble!!! I'll take it.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 4, 2010)

Fumble !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

I like this Game so Far!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> Man, you GT guys weren't kidding.  The GT D is baaaad.
> 
> Those DLinemen are not 3-4 material, WAY to small.
> 
> ...



GT Def. is bad... but its Better!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

GO Allen!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Way to Screw that up Nesbitt!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks Josh


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Bad news Nesbitt is Hurt!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

This Cold be very very bad we need him!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Please dont put in Washington!! Put in David Sims!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 4, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Bad news Nesbitt is Hurt!!



Ain't nothing wrong with him, he just got embarrassed.


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

what is the score trying to get to a tv


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

14 gt 7 vt


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

wow thanks  be home soon catch you cats after half time


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Atleast we are Winning at Half Time! Hoped it wold be more on the Tech Side!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Well I have to say I am Surprised we are Winning so early.. Hope Nesbitt is able to play!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 4, 2010)

Tech better pick it up on defense or it could be a tough second half. Let's go Jackets!


----------



## Cha5e (Nov 4, 2010)

How bad off did Nesbitt look? I missed it.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Just Heard it does not look good for Nesbitt!


----------



## Cha5e (Nov 4, 2010)

Dang. I hope you heard wrong. We're gonna need him.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Official Word.. Nesbitt is out for the rest of the Game!!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Are we screwed now?


----------



## Cha5e (Nov 4, 2010)

I'll tell you shortly...


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

The only way VT can win is without Nesbitt!!! Come on Jackets!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Come on Deffense!!


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

good D  so far


----------



## Cha5e (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice stop! Its time to see how the rest of this game is gonna go.


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

first play with Washington not good second looked good.


----------



## Cha5e (Nov 4, 2010)

Wooo scary pitch.


----------



## Cha5e (Nov 4, 2010)

Big first down! We really need Washington to get in some sort of a rhythm.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Not the same without Nesbitt!!


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

it was a scary pitch, but they all are lets seee what happens ilegal motion will not help


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Come on S. Hill!!


----------



## Cha5e (Nov 4, 2010)

Nesbitt just makes all the tosses and fake handoffs look so easy. Hill has to make that catch.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 4, 2010)

Stephen Hill stinks. That's a catch that Bay Bay makes.


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

Hill should have had that pass.  Hill hurt we are hurting now.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

They are falling apart... Your Welcome VT!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Come on CPJ... stick in David Sims!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Deffense is our only Chance!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Good Job Deffense!!!


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

good D


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

nothing fancy just a long TD run what you say.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

We need another TD and some more Def.. Vt will score again!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 4, 2010)

AA is looking pretty good...


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

we need to just stick with quick hands offs right now


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

that was a bad fourth down call field position please


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 4, 2010)

Dumb call PJ


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Can someone please send CPJ the memo: Nesbitt is not the QB, Dont go for it on 4th down when your Deffense is playing good!!


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

AA on a dive will work but not all night. Is Hill out a little screen.


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

hold them


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Deffense is ok, We need offense to step up a little!


----------



## ACguy (Nov 4, 2010)

GT needs to run a QB sneak . The VT DT's are moving out and leaving a big hole in the middle.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 4, 2010)

We win big if Nesbitt does not get hurt. What a shame !


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

defense looks tired


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

GT Please Give Tyrod More time to throw the ball!!


----------



## bkl021475 (Nov 4, 2010)

Man Taylor has all day to pass, GT D needs to pick it up, please don't lose this game!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Get off your Knees Ref. You are Blowing the Game!


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't think GT's db's are that bad it's just that the opposing teams QB has time for a steak dinner in the backfield.




Oh...and GT simply cannot tackle.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 4, 2010)

That was the ball game right there.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Anyone think Nesbitt makes a Difference? lol


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

I think you are right game changer


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 4, 2010)

bkl021475 said:


> Man Taylor has all day to pass, GT D needs to pick it up, please don't lose this game!




I could care less....UM will crap the bed somewhere along the way if GT wins.


I just hope the bowl game is somewhere warm and fun.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 4, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Anyone think Nesbitt makes a Difference? lol



Anybody think we miss Derrick Morgan more than Bay Bay?


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Anybody think we miss Derrick Morgan more than Bay Bay?



If we had them we would be up 27!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Tech can still win this But they gotta Score!! VT will score again!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Atleast we can say we lead the game for a little while!


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

the quick pitches with out the qb moving will not split the d or work


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 4, 2010)

VT has this one.


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

lets go for it


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

GT is in Trouble Big time now!


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

can you say D? They are getting tired. And we have no offense. But we have a heck of of a kicker letss start OT.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Atleast we can say the Jackets did not Beat themselfs this game!


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

I see a interseption in the future, Soon


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 4, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Atleast we can say the Jackets did not Beat themselfs this game!



.......or did they? Nesbitt doesn't force the INT, he doesn't make the tackle to get hurt.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Very Impressive Start... Very Dissapointed End!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> .......or did they? Nesbitt doesn't force the INT, he doesn't make the tackle to get hurt.



Maybe in the Second half they did... But Nesbitt is the Key!


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

we just lost


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thats Game( I hope not)... Nice Playing Jackets!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Well overall... Win or Lose.. The Game went better then I expected for the Jackets!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 4, 2010)

All Georgia Tech players are wearing the Mississippi St logo on the back of their helmets.  Very classy guys.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

You know how dissapointing it is to come out Dominatiing and loose your best player and Lose?


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

two passing plays with wasingtom and both should have been caught.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Its on NOW!


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

do not give up yet


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

we all had give up


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Touchdown!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Washington has stepped up!


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 4, 2010)

Time to play some DEFENSE!!!!


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

Can you say WOW


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

N O W we really need Deffense!!


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

Ouch


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 4, 2010)

That's one way not to have to play defense.


Gawd I hate VT.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice one Jackets!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2010)

All the way back! That Hokie is fast!


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

We can not answer that


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Atleast GT left themself some time...LOL


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

schleylures said:


> We can not answer that



We have to answer that!


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ya'll techies gave up while ago. That kickoff just broke ya'lls back. Tough loss & a crappy way too. I was pulling for you too, kinda.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 4, 2010)

Having been in that stadium I can GUARANTEE.


It is LOUD!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 4, 2010)

Nesbitt has a broken arm. Out for the season !!


----------



## Resica (Nov 4, 2010)

Still time to come back.


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Nesbitt has a broken arm. Out for the season !!



I know if you posted this it is true. But I hope u are wrong.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Nesbitt get in a cast come back!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 4, 2010)

When Tech gets a QB that can option and pass, Tech offense will be a machine !!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 4, 2010)

Tech just lost.  Now i can sleep better.


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

2ND and one interception we lost


----------



## dutchman (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh well...a darn good effort as time was running out.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

You are gaining on the ground and you throw it!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Once again CPJ blows a game with passing the last few Seconds!


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

good night felloows


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

I would rather take two Chances Trying to Run it in then Passing it!


----------



## runs with scissors (Nov 4, 2010)

Tevin may be the future...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 4, 2010)

Atta boy tech....... VT that is...


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 4, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Once again CPJ blows a game with passing the last few Seconds!



And you would have lost it running the football with 14sec left and only one timeout.

The DB baited the WR and QB and showed why he is one of the best corners in the country.

If any coach lost that game you can talk to your Dline coach. I hope he got the number of some of the those Olinemen for VT because they used and abused his DL.


----------



## runs with scissors (Nov 4, 2010)

Go gators...hope it still hurts!!!!!!


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

Washington had a slow start, But he played good.  The interception in the endzone was not his fault never should
 have happened on secnond and one should have been a running play. We lost we suck so be it.
 I love my Jackets.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

deadeye30215 said:


> Tevin may be the future...



Vad Lee is the Future!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Atleast it wasnt a blowout like Everyone Predicted it to be. I think it was a Good Game by Two Crappy Teams...lol


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 4, 2010)

deadeye30215 said:


> Go gators...hope it still hurts!!!!!!



Nope, killed a big 8pt Saturday, seen 3 bears this week and feeling even better after watching the maggots go down....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 4, 2010)

Not a blowout... Good moral victory tech.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh well.... least Washington looked pretty good providing he ain't played much.


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> When Tech gets a QB that can option and pass, Tech offense will be a machine !!!



I think you  might be right


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Depressing but with Nesbitt the Team was improved! Deffense Wasnt that Great but I feel like it was much improved.


----------



## GT1976 (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow ..Really thought GT would win that one...Washington played better than I thought he would, and may have to keep it going if Nesbitt is out..The Defense showed alot of improvment(nowhere to go but up right)..Now on to spank the canes,dukies and butt lickers...Very tough loss,but just hearing about the girls in red losing last week will have to tide me over until next weekend...GO JACKETS!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 4, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Atta boy tech....... VT that is...



At least we didnt lose it fumbling the ball on the game winning drive against colorado.  I wish that you would read this but you won't.  Good luck against Idaho State this weekend.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 4, 2010)

D looked a lot better than it has all year.  One bad special teams breakdown cost us this game.  Tevin looked ok except he was scared to pitch it.  Synjin or Vad is the future of this team and like others have said, if we can turn the triple option into a triple option pass with decent A backs and a decent QB, CPJ's vision will come to life.


----------



## builderrwc (Nov 4, 2010)

Dang guys that allen is a good back! I think they just went to the well to many times, I know if it works do it but they just keep doing it. Sorry bout Nesbitt he is a really good running QB. Your O looked real good, our D is not as bad as you made us look. Like they way VT  has changed up the offense from the same ole same ole!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 4, 2010)

GT1976 said:


> Wow ..Really thought GT would win that one...Washington played better than I thought he would, and may have to keep it going if Nesbitt is out..The Defense showed alot of improvment(nowhere to go but up right)..Now on to spank the canes,dukies and butt lickers...Very tough loss,but just hearing about the girls in red losing last week will have to tide me over until next weekend...GO JACKETS!!!



Yeah ! Wait till the barners wax the mutts !! Then our game determines if they go to a bowl !!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 4, 2010)

At least our OC isn't bobo and our DC isn't a choker.  The kick is good, that remind you of anything this week koidawg?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 4, 2010)

It was a good game by the jackets, we lost but we could have won and we missed nesbitt.  You live and die by your QB in the option, thats a reality.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Man I am gonna miss Nesbitt, I loved watching Him Play! He Made Tech Football that much more Enjoyable to watch....Still can Believe he is out for the Season! He will be Missed, Atleast By me! To me Loosing Him for the season is worse then loosing to VT!

How Crappy is that, Throw an Interception and Break your Arm in one Play. That is Some Bad luck right there!


----------



## GT1976 (Nov 4, 2010)

It was awsome watching J.Nesbitt the past few years running that Highschool offense (which leads the nation in rushing).CPJ will get the QB needed to keep the GT offense rolling along.T Washington has a couple extra days of reps to get over the jitters of pitching the ball..I hope...GO JACKETS!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 4, 2010)

Tevin showed moments of good QB'en and can pass ! Reminds me of Gooses first year at QB !!! Looked real ruff, but went on to wax the mutts !!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 4, 2010)

btt ... good game tech, both tech teams that is.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 5, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> If any coach lost that game you can talk to your Dline coach.



Exactly !!!!!!! D line was manhandled all night long by VT O line. It was almost funny at the amount of time that Taylor had to stand in the pocket and look over the field.


----------



## builderrwc (Nov 5, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Exactly !!!!!!! D line was manhandled all night long by VT O line. It was almost funny at the amount of time that Taylor had to stand in the pocket and look over the field.


And then throw an interception, my gosh I could not believe that one!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 5, 2010)

builderrwc said:


> And then throw an interception, my gosh I could not believe that one!



I think that play is designed not to flush him out of the pocket.  You drop 8 back and cover the endzone (3rd and goal from the 9) and then contain him in the pocket and tempt him to throw.  The guy is way too dangerous in the open field so might as well let him sit there and throw into an 8 man coverage.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 5, 2010)

So guys, Without Nesbitt Are we gonna win anymore Games This Season? I know there isnt much to play for now, but It would be nice to win it out. 

I will give Washington some Credit. Coming into the Biggest Game of the Year without Notice, He did as well as anyone could do.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 5, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> So guys, Without Nesbitt Are we gonna win anymore Games This Season? I know there isnt much to play for now, but It would be nice to win it out.
> 
> I will give Washington some Credit. Coming into the Biggest Game of the Year without Notice, He did as well as anyone could do.



We can beat Miami and Duke at home.  I'd like to see Synjin get some time along with Tevin.  And of course, we will beat the dogs in athens.  We will have 2 games under our belt with the new QB then.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 5, 2010)

Congrats builderrwc - VT played a good game. I agree with Marks500 on Sims being the future. As for the leg humpers jumping in a Tech thread- paybacks are he11 and your sorry team will give us Jackets plenty of opps. I have avoided it all year but now.......


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey Nitram,

Here's you some pie.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 5, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Atta boy tech....... VT that is...



And you're a moderator here. Nice...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 5, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Hey Nitram,
> 
> Here's you some pie.



When did I ever talk this game up.  I picked VT in the pickem thread.  Why would I be eating humble pie?  Seriously man, find one post that I made where I said Tech would win.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 5, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> When did I ever talk this game up.  I picked VT in the pickem thread.  Why would I be eating humble pie?  Seriously man, find one post that I made where I said Tech would win.



I think people are just tired of you dogging fans in every single UGA/SEC thread, that's all.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 5, 2010)

I was really proud of how our boys hung in there and fought last night after Nesbitt went down. We were in the game right up until the closing seconds. Tech could have easily given up in the 2nd half.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 5, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> I was really proud of how our boys hung in there and fought last night after Nesbitt went down. We were in the game right up until the closing seconds. Tech could have easily given up in the 2nd half.



X2


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 5, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> I was really proud of how our boys hung in there and fought last night after Nesbitt went down. We were in the game right up until the closing seconds. Tech could have easily given up in the 2nd half.



i just think that vt isn't that good.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 5, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> i just think that vt isn't that good.



Definitely not as good as they think they are.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 5, 2010)

dutchman said:


> And you're a moderator here. Nice...



And exactly how does that pertain to any of this??? We can partake in the fun just like anyone else...... It was a very entertaining game. 

It sure hurts to lose Nesbit....... that kid is a load..... And on such a weird looking play to top it off. I could have seen it if there had been a earth shattering collison or something......


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 5, 2010)

Do some of you Tech guys read your posts?  LOL.  "At least we didn't lose it fumbling it away against Colorado."  LOL.  Ok.  If that makes losing to VaTech ok with you then I guess that's nice for yall.

Funny stuff.


----------



## Ocmulgee (Nov 5, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> We can beat Miami and Duke at home.  I'd like to see Synjin get some time along with Tevin.  And of course, we will beat the dogs in athens.  We will have 2 games under our belt with the new QB then.



I'm assuming you mean Sims instead of Synjin... Synjin is redshirting and it would be totally stupid to burn his RS now. Days will be the starting QB in 2011 though.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 5, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> We can beat Miami and Duke at home.



Duke yes, Miami...how you figure?  As I stated previously Jacory Harris is the only reason GT would be in the game against UM and he is officially out for 2 weeks.

I don't think VT is half as good as they think they are (as usuall) and UM has twice the passing offense that VT does.  Give our new QB 11 sec. to throw the ball and see what happens.

Our 2nd stringer (Stephen Morris) doesn't throw floaters into double coverage like Jacamamy Harris did.  Kid has a rocket arm and is quick on his feet.


----------



## bkl021475 (Nov 5, 2010)

Now Gt DL has to try to get around Seantrel Henderson! He's as good as half the VT line by himself!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 5, 2010)

dutchman said:


> And you're a moderator here. Nice...



Is that against the rules?  Just curious...


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 5, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Is that against the rules?  Just curious...



Nope.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 5, 2010)

bkl021475 said:


> Now Gt DL has to try to get around Seantrel Henderson! He's as good as half the VT line by himself!




Off topic...

I met him on the field before the FAMU game and that is the biggest man I have ever seen in my life.   

My 90lb, 8yr old son met him after the game and Seantrel picked him up and my son looked like a newborn.

6'8" 365 is being nice...  he's 380 if the earth is round.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 5, 2010)

yeah, seantrel is a big boy, no doubt.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 5, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Yeah ! Wait till the barners wax the mutts !! Then our game determines if they go to a bowl !!!



And we will beat you...again.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 5, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> Duke yes, Miami...how you figure?  As I stated previously Jacory Harris is the only reason GT would be in the game against UM and he is officially out for 2 weeks.
> 
> I don't think VT is half as good as they think they are (as usuall) and UM has twice the passing offense that VT does.  Give our new QB 11 sec. to throw the ball and see what happens.
> 
> Our 2nd stringer (Stephen Morris) doesn't throw floaters into double coverage like Jacamamy Harris did.  Kid has a rocket arm and is quick on his feet.



I figure we CAN beat anybody.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 5, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> And we will beat you...again.



Is it finally that time of the year where I can tell you we are a gona win and you say you are gona win?  Woohooo!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 5, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Is it finally that time of the year where I can tell you we are a gona win and you say you are gona win?  Woohooo!!



You need not make any excuses about not having your quarterback.  We beat yall without a quarterback last year.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 5, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> You need not make any excuses about not having your quarterback.  We beat yall without a quarterback last year.



I'm not making excuses.  I'm pretty happy Tevin has 3 weeks to get ready for yall actually and 2 real games before hand.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 5, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm not making excuses.  I'm pretty happy Tevin has 3 weeks to get ready for yall actually and 2 real games before hand.



Well now I'm scared.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 5, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well now I'm scared.



So now I'm trying to scare you?  Because I'm not making excuses?  All of yall dog fans are crazy.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 6, 2010)

Man who would have thought that this would go From a GTvsVT thread to a GTvsGA thread? And the Crap Talking Begins! I cant talk any Crap Till I see Washington Play a Full Game! All I know we Need to make it to a Bowl Game!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 6, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> So now I'm trying to scare you?  Because I'm not making excuses?  All of yall dog fans are crazy.



Well I won't be so ignorant as to make a statement about all Tech fans.  I'll just say that you are thin skinned and don't have much of a sense of humor.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Nov 6, 2010)

*Talking Smack*

Me personally I don't think either school needs to talk smack.


----------

